# I've been watching "The Crown"...



## tegeus-Cromis (Dec 13, 2019)

... (just finished season 1), and I feel like I'm watching the slow-motion transformation of cute little Anakin Skywalker into Darth Vader. 

(And before any of my British friends here object, I should point out that, though I live in the States, I'm originally from Canada, still have my Canadian citizenship, and so I'm technically a subject of the Queen too. So I can say that.)


----------



## Susan Boulton (Dec 13, 2019)

It is well worth watching. Totally enjoyed all three series....


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Dec 13, 2019)

I am rather enjoying it, which is somewhat surprising, given that my attitude toward the Queen is slightly to the left of Johnny Rotten's.


----------



## Star-child (Dec 13, 2019)

It seems odd to have a dramatization about real people that are still actively doing the job that the story is about. Given the compressed time of television, will the series eventually take place in real time, or even become SF as it delves into the future?


My outsider, not-so-academic take is that Elizabeth, like her father, has been a positive influence on the UK and a good example of a life of public service, regardless of internal family stuff or being rich. Countries need positive reasons for their national identities, and the Monarchy is a much better one than owning some third world countries or developing a racial theory of superiority. The crown is a kind of democratic consensus to do things differently than your neighbors.


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 13, 2019)

IIRC, George Orwell once suggested that having a monarch was a sort of inoculation against having a dictator. Make of that what you will!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 14, 2019)

We've watched _The Crown_ seasons 1&2 and enjoyed them. My only real niggle was putting Phillip in the middle of the Profumo affair, which seemed more artistic licence than anything else in a series that otherwise aims to be historical.

PS: Just a reminder this is a discussion of a TV series, not a political digression into monarchy vs republicanism.


----------



## Narkalui (Dec 14, 2019)

We've been thoroughly enjoying this series too. With regard to Profumo, I was in the understanding that Phil was genuinely seeing the osteopath for medical reasons


----------

